# Looking for good fatties



## Silk (Mar 6, 2009)

Going up to camp for a work week with marco. I am going to do the cooking of these heavenly morsels. We have the smoker lined up but what are the best suggestions for chips to go in the smoker.

And if anyone has a good recepie for it we would love to try. Looking for multiple fatties besides the Sunoco angels.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

I like Apple,


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

i don't think I follow the same recipe any time. I made one this last time using some home fries, bbq sauce, and cheddar chesse. I'm guessing it will be like cheesy potatoes...


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Check this thread out and look at my posts for the recipes:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=278958

As far as wood, I use apple, cherry and oak for fatties. I tend to stay away from mesquite, I think it is a bit strong. If you use it, use it early and only a few pieces. Hickory is also overpowering at times.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

the wood on my last one was whiskey soaked oak and maybe two chunks of mesquite.


----------



## Silk (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks guys. I think we decided on the Apple wood too. Everybody seems to like it more mild and I do not want to over power the fatties at all and ruin a good taste.


----------

